# Solved: Too good to be true?



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

I have been sweating it out on what to buy tablet...can't make up my mind and then someone sent me this link, which advertises android 4.0 tablets at very interesting prices. Has anyone here heard of this company? Best Android Tablet PC Buy Android Tablet PC Cheap Android Tablet PC | Idolian


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Yes, the prices are too good to be true. You can buy cheap no-name Android tablets for less than $100 just about everywhere including drugstores. As with everything, a $100 tablet is not at all the same as a $500 tablet. The cheap ones usually have resistive screens which means you have to push down on them with your finger or a stylus. Tablets like the iPad, Kindle Fire, and Galaxy tab have capacitive touch screens that respond to light touch.

Cheap no-name tablets also often do not have access to the Google Apps market, so you're *very* limited as to what applications you can install. They also have very cheap, flimsy hardware which means a warped, low resolution screen and frustratingly slow interface.


----------



## amaya1293 (May 12, 2012)

This guys are probably one of those Asian manufactures who flood the market with "fake" eletronics. Don't buy from this guys.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try it out if you can. They are not the real thing, but they are not useless, either. There are 1000's of free apps out there, too, so there should be no problem getting those.

But make sure you know what you are getting so you won't be surprised or disappointed later. They are likely to be slower than the real thing, too, and make sure you find out how it can connect.

I have one of those fake pads that look like nice iPad knockoffs but are really just Windows-embedded barely-more-than-a-calculator. I bought it from a little girl who basically got ripped off and wanted a better one. But it is fine for keeping notes, checking email, and the news. I don't worry about losing it on the road, either. They have their place in the world, I guess.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Elvandil said:


> Try it out if you can. They are not the real thing, but they are not useless, either. *There are 1000's of free apps out there, too, so there should be no problem getting those.*
> 
> But make sure you know what you are getting so you won't be surprised or disappointed later. They are likely to be slower than the real thing, too, and make sure you find out how it can connect.
> 
> I have one of those fake pads that look like nice iPad knockoffs but are really just Windows-embedded barely-more-than-a-calculator. I bought it from a little girl who basically got ripped off and wanted a better one. But it is fine for keeping notes, checking email, and the news. I don't worry about losing it on the road, either. They have their place in the world, I guess.


Actually, it *can* be a problem. If a device isn't approved by Google, you can't access the Google Play apps market. The cheap no-name tablets usually have their own "app store" which is very limited. The under powered hardware often can't run new apps.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Could be. But I have 100's of apps that I got from the net to run on my knockoff. Almost anything from the store has someone making a similar app. I've found 1000's of them, and never any problem finding what I wanted or needed. Book readers were easily downloaded right from the publishers sites. Lots of people make apps besides Google.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Google doesn't *make* the apps. Developers do. They're offered on the Google Play store.
https://play.google.com/store

Android tablets are not like the Windows device you have.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes, of course, developers do.

Why would my Android 3 be different from anyone else's? I run Android apps on it, so it would seem to be quite similar. People who look at it can't tell the difference until I tell them. Except that it was $199. Same thing with my $69 iPod.

I'm just sorry that I even have to be that close to Google.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Elvandil said:


> Try it out if you can. They are not the real thing, but they are not useless, either. There are 1000's of free apps out there, too, so there should be no problem getting those.
> 
> But make sure you know what you are getting so you won't be surprised or disappointed later. They are likely to be slower than the real thing, too, and make sure you find out how it can connect.
> 
> *I have one of those fake pads that look like nice iPad knockoffs but are really just Windows-embedded barely-more-than-a-calculator. *I bought it from a little girl who basically got ripped off and wanted a better one. But it is fine for keeping notes, checking email, and the news. I don't worry about losing it on the road, either. They have their place in the world, I guess.


So you don't have a Windows-embedded tablet? You have an Android tablet?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I also have an embedded one, the cheap one I bought from a crying kid. But, yes, I also have an Android tablet.

Oh, I see. I mentioned the other one above. Sorry.


----------

